
Quick Fix: A vending machine selling likes and followers - driesdep
https://driesdepoorter.be/quickfix/
======
janlaureys
Seems like the website was hugged to death. Found the related video on youtube
though.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMxjHTTDcpI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMxjHTTDcpI).

My stupid brain wondered at first why flower vending machines were relevant on
Hacker News.

------
colinbartlett
This is an art project but like and follower vending machines do exist on a
commercial basis. Here's one I saw in St. Petersburg, Russia selling likes,
along with print outs of photos from social media:
[https://imgur.com/a/zQVdS7c](https://imgur.com/a/zQVdS7c)

The price was 100 likes for a 100 rubles, about $1.50 USD or so.

------
vortico
Archive: [http://archive.is/OadGY](http://archive.is/OadGY)

Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMxjHTTDcpI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMxjHTTDcpI)

